# thinking about CCW



## Wistrick (Dec 16, 2009)

lets see here I am on the verge of buying my first handgun and considering getting my CCW. Been doing some hard thinking about the CCW and feel that most of my reasons are good ones except maybe one. One of the reasons a wanna carry is so I can say or feel like I am not one of the PC crowd. My other reason are self defense, home protection and exercising my rights. Hope I am making sense here anybody got an opinion or thoughts on the matter...

thanks
Dan


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...I think we're all fed up with the PC lifestyle...we'd rather do what's right than popular...the other reasons are good...go for it!!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wistrick said:


> lets see here I am on the verge of buying my first handgun and considering getting my CCW. Been doing some hard thinking about the CCW and feel that most of my reasons are good ones except maybe one. *One of the reasons a wanna carry is so I can say or feel like I am not one of the PC crowd.* My other reason are self defense, home protection and exercising my rights. Hope I am making sense here anybody got an opinion or thoughts on the matter...


Carrying a gun just so you don't fit in with a certain crowd is not a reason to carry a deadly weapon. If you want to be anti-PC, wear a fur coat or run your house's heating on whale oil. Other than that, I think your reasons are the same as most people.


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

Wistrick, you said, "One of the reasons a wanna carry is so I can say or feel like I am not one of the PC crowd." I really don't think you want to say, "I'm carrying." It isn't called Concealed Carry for nothing, so you can't hide your gun nicely on your person and then tell people that you're carrying.

As long as you realize that you're taking on a big responsibility, go for it!


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

I dont know or care if i am politically correct or not but either way it has nothing to do with me carrying a concealed weapon .The first and probably only reason i carry is i refuse to be a victim if there is any way to avoid it.:numbchuck:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Go ahead and buy your first handgun, learn to be safe around others with it, and develop some marksmanship skills. That alone will take considerable time and effort, if you are a thoughtful person. During that time, read all you can find about the subject of carrying concealed weapons, self-defense shootings, and reasons why other people carry.

I applaud anyone's assertions against the idea of political correctness, but that is basically a ridiculous issue in the first place, with no basis in common sense. It shouldn't have any bearing on whether or not you should carry a gun. You should carry a gun because it is your right to do so, and because you are a responsible citizen who will not be dictated to by the predators that walk our streets and profit by oppressing those who are weaker.

You will soon discover that carrying a gun every day is a real pain, and that it requires a good deal of determination to acquire the habit. I know at least a dozen folks who ran out and got their permit and bought a handgun, who carried one time, or maybe a few times, and then never again. 

Develop a shooting habit, using sensible training methods, and then transition into the carrying aspect, when you have the correct mindset for it. Be forewarned...if you really do carry every day, you will likely end up with a drawer full of holsters and a half-dozen or more handguns.


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

*Well said, Bisley*

Very well said, 'Professor' Bisley! I lived in Tyler for over 20 years but never knew anyone there with as much common sense as you seem to have. :smt1099


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

The reason you carry a firearm is to protect both yourself and your loved ones from harm. With that comes the understanding that you may have to take another life to do that. If you are not prepared to do that then it will simply not be a good choice for you. The previous posters have made excellent points and you need to consider all of them. Carrying a firearm is an awesome responsibility that many of us take for granted.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

2old2worry said:


> I lived in Tyler for over 20 years but never knew anyone there with as much common sense as you seem to have.


I actually grew up out on the prairie, so you still haven't met one. :mrgreen:

Thank you. You're very kind.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

My new job involves sometimes carrying large sums of cash into less "desireable" areas. For this reason I'm considering getting my CCW so I don't become a victim.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas.

Carry any weapon is a very serious business, as I'm sure you know.

+1 to what Bisley said.

:smt1099


----------

